# Real estate tax assessment on park model RV trailer in seasonal camp ground



## Raglady

Does anyone have experience with such tax charges in Pennsylvania particularly or other states.  This was just done to us in Columbia County PA.  I believe this is not a legitimate assessment process.  Looking for precedence.  Thanks


----------



## C Nash

Raglady, welcome to the forum.  I know here in Alabama you have to buy a yearly sticker to put on mobile homes unless it is aassessed with the property it is on.


----------



## Raglady

Thanks for your reply.  Is the sticker requirement a tax paid to housing tax authority



L


----------



## C Nash

Yes.  I could have the MH assessed with property but the little sticker is cheapest way to go.  Since I am over 65 it only cost 5 dollars a year.  If assessed with property it would make property tax much higher.  If you have them on private lots you have to buy sticker regardless.  I don't know if same would apply to park models but I think it would unless you have a regular tag  and current year on it.  JMO


----------



## rjf7g

I am speaking from my experience in Virginia.  I live in one county (Albemarle) and lease two seasonal sites in another (Bedford).  My boat and boat trailer are registered in Bedford County along with my campers.  My Dodge Durango and Toyota Solara are registered in Albemarle.  I have a utility trailer that is registered in Albemarle but could be registered in Bedford because in Virginia, you should register your vehicle where it is "PRINCIPALLY GARAGED" or spends the most time.  My campers stay in Bedford and my boat and trailer are there for 7 months a year.  I did have a clerk in one of the counties tell me I could use where it was on January 1 OR where it spends the most time, but I cannot find that in state code.  Beford is far cheaper than Albemarle ($2.35 per $100 value once a year vs $4.28 / $100 of assessed value twice a year), so I am happy I am able to register my expensive stuff there!  Neither Bedford nor Albemarle deals with registration stickers any more, but every few years someone from the Bedford office will come through the campground and check registrations.  The health inspector comes by at least once a year, too.


----------



## Raglady

Thanks, so in Virginia the camper is taxed same as the vehicles.  Is it considered personal property tax or the same as real estate tax as your home is charged.  This is what Columbia County has decided to do this year without any notice and only on two close camp grounds in our area, the other campgrounds in the county  have not been reviewed and no assessment issued.  I  believe  if they have legitimate tax authority at least they should do all property at the same time.


----------



## rjf7g

Virginia has a state-wide car tax relief effort but RVs and boats are exempt from this as are utility trailers.  So, cars and "toys" are taxed at a different rate. Land is taxed differently, too.  I have looked at what I pay more for this thread than I ever have!

Bedford  http://www.co.bedford.va.us/Res/Taxes/Treasurer/index.asp
Albemarle http://www.albemarle.org/department.asp?department=finance&relpage=15980


----------



## vanole

Raglady,

Yes Virginia charges personal property tax which is different than your real estate tax.  The personal property tax encompasses vehicles and motorhomes.  In Va Beach one of your vehicles is granted a form of tax relief usually the newest one.  Here when my motorhome was new Va Beach would not honor any relief on that even though it was classified a vehicle but has consistently honored the tax relief on my cars and truck.

Sounds like PA is doing something like NH did 2 years ago with Park Model Trailers.  NH started taxing/assesing Park Models by city/town location.   I could ask them what the story was and why NH changed their law if you desire.


----------



## Raglady

That would be helpful.  Interested to know what basis for tax imposition ie unit is not moved from park site even though all utilities are disconnected, or just by the units nature.  Is there a distinction between a 40 foot travel trailer or 5th wheel that is in a camp ground vs a park model.  Did they announce a county change and institute tax all at one time ?  How are they assessing value since the trailer depreciates rapidly compared to a house trailer or modular home.


----------



## H2H1

here In Georgia you pay no personal or luxury tax of your Motor Home, only the tag and taxes just like a car or truck.


----------



## C Nash

Raglady, I think the difference on a park model and TT, 5th wheel or MH is that the park model generally stays in one place.  Do you buy tags for park Models?  I pay no luxery tax on motor home here in alabama.  My Mobile Home or Manf home as some want to say has no tag for traveling but it does have to be accessed with my land or buy a sticker as I ssaid before. Think the park model will fall in the same class.   Ken from GView sales may be able to shed some light on the park models as he has sold several and sat them up.


----------



## robertperez668

Not yet. Very useful to us newbies, thanks.


----------



## Vivian1963

I live in Nescopeck Pa and have an Rv in Columbia County Pa.  We were informed in July about this new tax on campgrounds and people who have campers. We were told that the tax would be no more the 106.00 per camping season. The only way around this was according to Columbia County  is that your camper\rv must have said registration sticker\license plate and inspection sticker shell be prominently displayed in the usual and customary location upon the camper/travel trailer.  However it also states that no camper\travel trailer shall b subject to taxation by Columbia County if said camper\travel trailer has a current and up-to-date registration and inspection as required by law, or if unit is removed from the permanent site at season's end. We were told by the county in July of 2010 that the tax would not be more then 106.00 per camping season. In speaking with the DMV about this matter. Pa State law says that all campers\travel Trailer\Rv must have a current registration. However they do not need to be inspected if they are only being moved with in the compound of the camp ground. It seems that Columbia County is not following the state law and are now trying to make you pay school tax and property tax on the camper\rv\travel trailer. We are very confused on this because 2 people have received  paper work to fill out for the homestead act. Also they have given each and every campsite that your camper sits on a parcel number. Now the camp grounds also have a parcel number. So now this is considered double dipping on taxes. Press Eneterprise did a story about this matter. We are very confused on this matter.


----------



## lorac

We are in the process of purchasing a Park Model RV to put on property that we already own in PA.  It will be used as a hunting type of camp. Does any one know in PA if it is hooked to electric, sewage and water if it is subject to property, township and school tax?  The park model RV is more than building a small camp but it will be movable but if we are going to be zapped by the taxes it might be better to just have one of those prebuilt cabins put on the property.


----------



## Liz 937

If you are on s.s you can ho a ranger ststion with proof of s.s and i.d and u get 50% off state snd federal parks are free.


----------



## martinoermando

Raglady said:


> Does anyone have experience with such tax charges in Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin Pennsylvania particularly or other states.  This was just done to us in Columbia County PA.  I believe this is not a legitimate assessment process.  Looking for precedence.  Thanks


am over 65 it only cost 5 dollars a year. If assessed with property it would make property tax much higher. If you have them on private lots you have to buy sticker regardless.


----------



## gennasiu

Yes, that is right. I agree with you.


----------



## Danies43

Before investing anywhere you need to follow some written instructions which can be helpful for you to get the best quality of writing work as well. Most of the students always follow the https://www.college-paper.org/pay-someone-to-write-a-paper/ platform where a lot of writing help is available through pay someone paper writing help online.


----------

